# What substrate would you recommend?



## Sandra (22 Mar 2008)

Im starting my first planted tank shortly. 
I have a 212l tank with 3x 38 w lights. I do also have co2 but I dont want to go down that road yet, I want to see how well I can without it. 

What substrate would you recommend using for my first tank?


----------



## Sandra (23 Mar 2008)

i already have the substrate, small pea gravel, but am looking for advice of what to use as plant substrate please?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2008)

Check out

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1190

Sam


----------



## Sandra (23 Mar 2008)

thank you


----------

